# Hi Everyone Need Towing Help!!!



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am so glad to find you all. I hope you don't kick me off before I even start.. Hee hee..

last year,I lost my husband on his second tour of duty. I am trying to keep everything as normal for my children as possible. My children loved to camp and I intend to take them. I found a really great deal on a outback. I have been looking at them for years. My husband really wanted one too. SO I bought it. It is a 2004 25rs. I have a tahoe for a TV. The dealer said my tahoe will do the job. But my husband did all the towing and stuff. We had a very large pop up. The dealership has the tahoe now, I don't know what they are doing or putting on it? I keep hearing about hensley? I don't know if I can afford one right now. Is a reese(sp) the same thing? I found one on ebay. 
I don't even know what the dealership is putting on. I guess they will tell me when I pick up the truck and camper. My Dad is suppose to help but they are in Florida this week.

Because I am doing this myself I just want to make sure me and my children will be safe. sometimes I can' t believe I am doing this myself. But I know I have to for my kids. It has been such a bad year for them. I know this will make a world of difference.

I know, I am so sorry this is so long. I am just getting a little scared. I towed my pop up all last year by myself while my husband was on tour. I know this is not the same.

I dont' know if I trust the rv dealership all that much, maybe just a feeling.

Thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

IF you could post your city and state, I'll bet we can find an Outbacker nearby who can help you in person with everything regarding the hitch. Good for you for doing your best to keep things normal for your family after your loss.

Randy


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome sia, to the Outbackers family. Although I cannot help with your towing and hitch setup questions, I know someone will come along shortly who can. You are among friends and no-one here will steer you wrong. Randy made a good point. There is probably someone close by who would be more than happy to help you in person.

I am sorry for your loss and I commend you for wanting to keep a sense of normalcy in your family. Again, welcome and post often when you need help. There are no questions you should be afraid to ask.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

FIRST...we thank your husband for his duty. No man's life will be more noble than those lost in battle. God bless him and thank him. 
SECOND...thank you for stepping up to the plate and doing what you are doing. KIDS COME FIRST...always.
You are very brave, like your husband, and doing an honorable thing.
THIRD....as Castle said, please post your location so we can help you more. 
FOURTH...Your Tahoe will do the job, yes. Depending on where you are towing to, it could make a difference. I had a Tahoe and towed our 21 foot, with the tongue, it's 22 or so. Be aware the lengths are only of the box, so the 25 is longer than 25 foot. 
Engine-wise, yes, it'll probably tow it. If you are going to be on the interstate, you will feel some whip when a big truck or flat nosed bus passes you. If you have never towed, yourself, that could take some getting used to. 
Do you have any friends locally that camp and tow? Maybe they could help you. 
Spend some time reading thru here and feel free to post; we are all here to help each other and someone like yourself is what camping is all about. 
Essentially, if you've seen the movie RV, we are all like the 
Gornickes.. 
LOL,
Keep us posted, be safe and ask away!
God Bless you and your children
And we are sorry for your loss.....
Mark and family


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome! Welcome!Welcome!
I am sorry for your loss.It must be difficult.
You have found a extended family here that will be willing to help where we can.

Don't worry you will be fine towing.It can be a little nerve racking for the first few minutes with the noises that the hitch makes.

I reccommend a RV park or campground with full-hook-ups and a pull through site your first time out to get used to it and to try evrything out.There will also be others RVer's there that can help with any questions or problems that could occur.RVer's are a freindly bunch that usually would go out of their way to help someone.

Hensley hitches are the best but pricey.Any of the other brands will get the job done too.
Make sure the dealership has installed sway bars on whatever hitch they are installing.Read and understand
the hitch instuctions and the brake controller instuctions and their functions.
I would also recommend that you have a electric tongue jack installed when you can (it will save a lot of hand cranking). Have the dealershow you how to hitch and unhitch it untill you are comfortable doing it.

Keep posting!
You can learn a lot here!

Ed


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Like 3ME said, have the dealer work with you until your comfortable. Also go camping near by a few time to get use to camping. If you have never backed up a camper, take it to empty parking lot and practice driving. Take time to practice backing up, pulling forward, and drive around corners. About the only problem pulling is to make sure where your camper is, the first time out with mine, I clipped a truck with the side. Chose the easiest and widest path out of your house to the main roads and don't worry about driving slow, your out there to enjoy yourself and not to set a speed record.

Enjoy the time with your kids. Some of my fondest memories were out camping. Good luck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you are doing everything right, following your gut to ask questions, inquiring of knowledgeable people and your new found family of a couple thousand, and continuing to carry on what you and your husband started. Good luck and please ask all the questions you need and let a local Outbacker give you hands on information and advice.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The only thing I can add is to ask the dealer exactly what they're doing and post it here. Dealers are notorious for pie-in-the-sky claims, and they may be either selling you short, or taking you to the cleaners. The folks here will be able to help you sort things out before you sign on the dotted line.

As already mentioned, everyone here is available to help, but let us know where you're from so we can make camping plans with you!! Also, are your kids old enough to help you out? Even a little spotter while you're backing up makes a huge difference!

Good luck with everything.


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

Sia, I'am truly sorry for your loss and thank you from the bottom of my heart for the sacrifices that your family has made for this great Country. I fully agree with the previous posts. Please post your location so that you can get some hands on help. Be sure that the dealer provides you with sway control along with the weight distribution and make them walk you through how the hitch works in case it has to be adjusted later. Take your time and go somewhere close by so you can build up your confidence while towing. The sensation will be different from what you've experienced in the past, but you will get used to it. Post often with questions.

God Bless!
Stephen


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Welcome! As a fellow woman who tows a large camper, I would not tow with anything but a Hensley. I have towed with the other hitches, and they do not do the same. Hensley eliminates sway. You can buy the Hensley and pay for it over a one year period with no interest. You can PM us with any questions you have.

Anita


----------



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for you're lose. I don't know much myself about towing. But if I can help you with anything else please let me know.


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Oops, I think I just lost my last post? anyway. Thank you all so much for your help. I am in Ct. I did have a lot of help from my husband's united but they were deployed again in June. My son is 10, He is a big help. (big shoes to fill) My daughere is 5. I do go camping with friends. They have a hybrid so he was not sure about bigger campers. I am very scared. I know I shouldn't be. But I am. My son asked me in March. If we would be camping this year. I know I had to do it. ( I just wish he forgot about the new camper we promised them)

I know I should have went a little smaller. I have my husband's bestfriends children. His bestfriend also, did not make it home the second time. His wife is not doing well at all. Hopefully when she gets back on her feet she will be able to care for her children again. Until then, I am happy to have them. I do believe that I will have them for a while. So with four children ages 13-5. I need the bigger camper.

I am so happy to have found you all, I feel so much better. I will take all of your advice. I will try to buy the hensley hitch. I am not sure of how much they cost. But any price is worth spending on keeping the children safe. 
I am going to tow it around for a while before I put the children in it. Hey if I don't do alright maybe I can hire a driver? Ha ha. just kidding. 
My husband drove hummer's in the marines. He would tell me I need a military issued Hummer to drive a camper around.


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

You have been so strong up to this point with so many bigger issues, that is camping thing will be a snap, don't worry, but be carefull and never be afraid to ask for help. I know your doing this for the kids, but don't forget to relax and enjoy as well, you will find it brings you piece of mind, it does me. One step at a time. Stay around and you'll get all the help you'll need.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok CT Outbackers---unite and give this wonderful new Outbacker some hands on help and best , most thorough PDI ever! 
SIA, we are so thankful and happy to have you in our family. You sharing your loss and determination is what everyone needs to hear and feel. It certainly made me do a reality check. Thank you for sharing. You have your plate full! YOU MUST, do you hear me young lady?







MUST meet some Outbackers soon, you will not be sorry!

There have been many posts about tires on the Outbacks. Nanco is one brand but I can't remember the other. If you do a search on the forum you'll find the info or someone will jump in here to tell you about it. 
Please be a regular on the forum


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers sia, and bless you for taking on the challenge of trying to make life normal again for both your children and your friends' children. I can't imagine the loss you've suffered, and I admire your courage.

You've come to the right place for help with getting things set up properly with your Outback. Here's a link to a previous discussion on women learning to tow their Outbacks. You'll find some good advise and a few laughs along the way - typical of what you'll find on Outbackers. Ask lots of questions, the only dumb question is the one you don't ask, we're here to help in any way we can.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds like if your dealer is talking about a Hensley, he knows you're going to need some type of weight distribution hitch and sway control. The Hensley is a superb unit that functions very well. It's a little expensive, but you are getting great quality and this type of hitch will provide a comfortable and safe towing experience.

An less costly alternative to the Hensley is the Reese product with the HP Sway Control system. You might mention that to the dealer and get his opinion. A lot of us are using this system and it performs very well.

In any event, our prayers are that God will bless you and protect you in this time of change. Be sure to let us know how things are working out and drop us a line if we can be of any help.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think everyone is right on about your towing questions.

I just wanted to say I am truly sorry for your loss. And God Bless the men and women like your husband that are doing what must be done. They are all hero's in my book!!

Gary


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Sia,

Please know that we honor the sacrifice of your husband and your family and we stand ready to help you in any way we can. Please allow us the honor of letting us know how things are going and let us try to find a way to help you enjoy your camping. While I don't live in CT, I am sure there are people nearby who would love to help guide you through the purchase. As well, know that you and your family are always welcome to attend our rallies where you will be welcomed with open arms.

Many, many of us are military, former military or retired military and our families understand some of what you are experiencing. Just like the military, Outbackers is a "family" and families should always help each other.

May God bless you and your family and I hope we get to meet you soon.

Reverie


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

sia said:


> Oops, I think I just lost my last post? anyway. Thank you all so much for your help. I am in Ct. I did have a lot of help from my husband's united but they were deployed again in June. My son is 10, He is a big help. (big shoes to fill) My daughere is 5. I do go camping with friends. They have a hybrid so he was not sure about bigger campers. I am very scared. I know I shouldn't be. But I am. My son asked me in March. If we would be camping this year. I know I had to do it. ( I just wish he forgot about the new camper we promised them)
> 
> I know I should have went a little smaller. I have my husband's bestfriends children. His bestfriend also, did not make it home the second time. His wife is not doing well at all. Hopefully when she gets back on her feet she will be able to care for her children again. Until then, I am happy to have them. I do believe that I will have them for a while. So with four children ages 13-5. I need the bigger camper.
> 
> ...


Cripes, I feel sick...

Having just attended our very first Outbackers rally, I can tell you that you've found the right place for support and help for just about any issue you might have. You're taking on a lot, and it's ok to be a little scared.

Let us know when the first camping trip is - heck, I'll be the driver!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

SIA,
Many posts listed above have already said it and I have to chime in as well. We thank you and your family and friends for your sacrifices as well as your husband's. He is not a hero for how he passed, but for how he lived. I am proud of him and his brothers for what they do. They provide the freedom that many take for granted every day without thought. From the deepest part of my heart I'm sorry for your loss. I commend you on being so strong for yourself, your kids, and your friends kids. You are very strong and seem to have what it takes, keep it up.








On another note, while not being anywhere near CT (I'm in Fla.), if there is anything I can do, or any questions, you have a superb support family right here and you won't have to wait for a reply. As mentioned earlier, just post the info here and I am sure you will have a fast reply to any and all of your concerns to help steer you in the right direction.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sia,
You are a very brave woman, and have experienced a great loss. I admire you for picking up and going forward with plans.......that takes a lot of guts.
Me? I'm divorced and disabled, with two sons......one in college, and one with special needs. I, luckily, grew up camping with my grandparents and me and first hubby had a TT, as well. 
The dealership will try to let you out the door with a Reese friction sway bar.......I know this from experience, and it IS rated at being "sufficient" for up to 26' TTs. However, I second Pastor John's suggestion of the Reese dual cam High Performance sway control, and had one installed, at the dealership, for around $190, including labor. It WILL meet your needs with a 25' OB, and is not nearly as pricey as the Hensley, by any means. I have been using it on my 31' OB, so I'm sure it will handle yours well.
Make sure when you go in for delivery of your camper, that you make sure you understand everything. You may have a friend to go along and take notes. NOTE: This is NOT the time/place for children, if you can make other arrangements, as you will need to be inspecting your purchase for defects, learning how to do things, etc.
If there's something you don't understand, ask them to explain/repeat/whatever is necessary, as you're paying for their knowledge/training.
Don't be afraid to ask questions on here, no matter how trivial they may seem. Like Reverie said, this IS a family!!
Your husband paid a great price, and so have you, to this country. I'm so sorry for your loss, and the loss for your children. I hope/pray that you are provided for and given the moral support that you need. I hate to hear of families losing loved ones to this war..........God bless you and yours!
Darlene


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Sia, 
As all have said here I am deeply sorry for your loss. Your husband and his best friend paid the ultimate sacrifice for us all. 
The Outbackers family will not steer you wrong and all are willing to help. Like others have said please don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Sia,

I too am very sorry for your loss and commend you and your husband for your bravery and thank you for all of your sacrifices.

We ARE in CT and would be VERY WILLING to help with anything you need. I sent you a pm (private message) so please, pm me back and we'll set up a time to meet up.

And as everyone has said previously, please post often, ask questions, whatever you need.

We'd love to have you join us at the New England Fall Rally in VT in Sept., more on that later!

Keep up your strength and courage, you are a brave woman!

Clare & family


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3athlete said:


> Sia,
> 
> I too am very sorry for your loss and commend you and your husband for your bravery and thank you for all of your sacrifices.
> 
> ...


*WOO HOO!* now there is the Outbacker spirit!







I knew someone would be in CT and offer to help! Thank you for stepping up to the plate Clare and family for our newest Outbacker! Keep us posted!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Sia,

Welcome to our Wonderful Outback Family!
I don't know what more I can add to what has already been said, because it has been said so well. 
I am truly sorry for your loss, & I will be praying for your family. 
You are a brave women indeed & your children are lucky that you are so strong & courageous. What a wonderful thing to try & not only keep it together, but make they're lives special by continuing the life that they know & love. You are one to be admired for sure.

We live in NJ & would be more than happy to help in any way possible. I see that Clare has already contacted you & I will PM you as well. Please don't hesitate to contact any of us if you need anything.

Take Care & God Bless,
Tami


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

A warm and honored welcome Sia! All of my family, friends, and 2 husbands were Marines, so I still get teary eyed when I spot a sharp young soldier with a proud square shouldered stance, and demeaner. Everyone here has said it all with such eloquence, that the only thing I can add is turn to God for strength and peace, he will see you through. You and your are certainly in my prayers. I just bought a 23 KRS this Spring for dogshow use, and since my husband hates the dogshow personna, I am on my own. I have learned TONS through a short period of experience, and this wonderful forum family. I've made stupid mistakes, (thank God for insurance) LOL but it's all about learning, growing, and living. Our big joke in my household is I'm old, fat, out of shape but I chose a fast dog to show, camping on my own to do it, and just bought a Honda Helix. All three stikes against me but I'm finally living! God bless you Sia and watch over you.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

What part of CT? I am just across the border in NY, so if you are on the western side please let me know. If you need a quiet place to camp West Point has a nice small campground with a swimming and boating pond.

Jared


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Sia,

So sorry for your loss. Good for you with following through on your dream of getting an Outback. I am in CT too. Although I am not expert at towing, but I do tow my 25RSS myself with our Suburban. I have a Reese Dual Cam sway control set up and it really helps. Be careful about the dealer, and make sure they put in the full sway control system. I brought the truck and trailer to an Outback dealer here in CT and they added a ball for the friction sway control and said it was all set. It was swaying so bad I was terrified, when I brought it to a new place it turned out everthing was wrong about my original hitch level up to and including the size of the ball was too small! Scary to think I could have lost the trailer on the highway. So anyway, the best thing is to get a really good level set up with your TV and the full sway control set up. If you find you need a reference to an excellent place to get your hitch set-up, let me know.

You can PM me if you want more moral support about towing on your own. I just took it slow and easy on the highway and when I arrived at the event (I use mine for dog shows) was amazed how easy it was to back up! Plus I found everyone else with trailers are so helpful if you have questions or problems.

Everyone here on the forum is so helpful I was able to work out a few issues with my trailer with their help. You are going to do great!

Elizabeth


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Sia,
God bless you for your courage. As a member of the military myself, the military spouse has to be the hardest job ever.

I have a good friend that lives in CA and while her husband was on a 6 month deployment, she took her 4 kids and 2 dogs and drove to MD to visit us (with her 30ft camper).

My main advice is learn how to make turns. That thing will run up on a curb before you know it. Just take it easy and you will do fine. We just purchased our first camper a couple of months ago and I was pretty uneasy the first hour towing, but I learned the feel of my truck and camper and adjusted.

I also taught my 12 year old how to help me back up. He picked it up wonderully. We took our camper to our storage lot yesterday, and it is a pretty tight space. He directed me right into my spot the first time, and the unit was squared up. Give your 10 year old a little responsibility with helping, and he will probably run with it.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Sia, so sorry to hear of your tragic loss but you have come to the right place for support and help...welcome to Outbackers! The Hensley is a top-notch hitch. Many here have experience with it and can help you through the process. Let us know what we can do to help.

-CC


----------

